# new track rc world hobbies middletown ny



## bagooder (Oct 29, 2007)

New to the ny orange county area , rc word hobbies is proud to announce our new crc carpet track , which is a large 80'x35' , flat oval has a 177' center line , we also run off- road and on-road racing , oval racing is held on tuesday and friday , off-road on saturday and on-road on sunday check us out on face book for our race events at rcworldhobbies you can reach us at 845 275 7256 thanks and hope to see


----------

